# Jstar's Ultimate Body



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I just competed in my 2nd Figure competition this past weekend and, again, did not place well.  Regardless, I did improve my stage presence dramatically and my confidence has grown from my competiition experience.  My next competition will be August 14, 2004 at the NYC Fitness America - Ms Bikini America.  I also plan to compete in shows on Sept 25th, Oct 23rd, and another show in Oct with the date not yet available. 

I have drafted my game plan to crack the top 10 this time around. My biggest challenge is my body! 

See my pics in the next post.

Timeframe: 16 weeks til next showtime!!!

Phase 1: Lean Down 4/27-???
4-6 weeks
16 weeks out to 10-12 weeks out:

Weights: Total Body Workouts
Tues/Thurs/Sat

Cardio: 7x30-60

Diet: 5 meals

M1:
1/4-1 cup oats
1/4 - 3/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1/2 - 1 scoop protein powder

M2: 
1/2 - 1.5 cups Fiber One
1/2-1 cup eggwhites
1/2-1 scoop protein powder

M3: 
4-6 oz turkey/chicken/tuna/gr. turkey
1-3 cups salad
1 TBL Newman's or equiv. flax/vinegar

M4:
3-6 oz sweet potato
4-6 oz chicken/turkey
1-3 cups green veggies

calories: average 1500-1700
*If I ate the minimum on this diet it would be 1100 cals; if I ate the maximum (1 cup oats, 6 oz sw potato, etc. ) it gives me 2200 cals. I plan to average out to 1500-1700 per day.

Phase 2: Maintain (recomp)
10-12 weeks out to 6 weeks out:

Training: 
*4-5 days a week; different split
*Emphasis on weak areas - shoulders

Cardio:
*Reduce to maintenance level (ie maybe 4 X 30) until 6 weeks out or so then slowly increase it leading up to the show

Diet:
I will figure it out when I get to this point. 

Phase 3: 6 weeks out - 1 week out:

I guess it depends on where I am at. 
I will keep training heavy but will change the exercises and routines again to keep it fresh.  Cardio will likely increase each week in order to get off the last couple lbs. 

The biggest change in Phase 3 is going to be the diet. I will eliminate protein powders at 3-4 wks out, as well as condiments, diet sodas, deli meats...anything with tons of sodium. 
At 1 week out I will deplete again plus take dandelion root and ursa uvi (what Jodie takes). I will scrutinize everything the last 4 weeks that I eat and drink and come into the show in my personal best condition ever!

Let the fun begin

As always, you comments and suggestions are appreciated 

PS - Please comment on my pics - what areas do I need to work on and how can I tailor my workouts to focus on those areas? My shoulders are one major area I need to improve.


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

I forgot to add:

I start this program tomorrow (4/27) and will take stats tomorrow AM. I will update pics every 2 weeks as well as measurements.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

GOOOOO STAR!!!!  Best of luck girlie!! Well planned! I truly believe in you!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Yay, I can't wait for pics and I am so excited to follow this new journal! You're soo right about the competition giving you experience.. and I am really interested in learning more about this particular show.. Is there a website for it? Also, what kind of body are they looking for? I figure since it's Ms Bikini America, that it's a somewhat softer look than say NPC figure/fitness, am I correct?  Some pics would be great so I can learn more.. 

I know this sounds crazy but I wish I was doin this show too..


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Photo #1


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#2


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Photo #3


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#4


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Greekie - I am going to send you a PM as soon as I am done posting my pics. 

Thanks AJ - You rock - always here to support me I am so lucky


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#5


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#6

special thanks to Jodie for resizing all of these photos


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

*#7*

#7


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#8... I mean #9


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#10


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#11


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#12


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#13


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#14


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#15


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

#16


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pics hon.  I especially like 8.. I mean 9 

With you lookin this good 16 weeks out, I know you will look absolutely amazing in August! YAY!

BTW, did you forget to tan?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 26, 2004)

i definitely think you can achieve your goals 

have you considered taking some time off from competing in order to focus on building some muscle before starting another competition diet?

i'm not trying to dissuade you at all - you really look good.  but i think you might do well just eating clean, lifting heavy and training hard instead of jumping into another precontest phase right away.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck on the new journal!!! Im always following along you know that!! 

Wow your pics look awesome!!!! You are sooooo tiny, great figure and what a low bf you must have. I wish I had 'thin' legs like yours! Mine are like tree trunks<---I got that name from Jodie! 

How tall are you??? JMHO, you shouldnt focus so much on cardio deary, you DONT need it!! I would focus more on the weights.


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Great pics hon.  I especially like 8.. I mean 9
> 
> With you lookin this good 16 weeks out, I know you will look absolutely amazing in August! YAY!
> ...




Thanks 

So you doing this comp with me??? C'mon girl you know you want to 

I took these 1 week or so before the show. Speaking of tanning...this time I did 2 mist-on tans and dream tan the morning of. The DT was in major pain in the butt, it was streaking and looked like shiat. I suggest to anyone who competes. Finish ALL your tanning at home before the show. It was SO CROWDED in the locker room backstage and you can't see where you are rubbing the stuff!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i definitely think you can achieve your goals
> 
> have you considered taking some time off from competing in order to focus on building some muscle before starting another competition diet?
> ...



Thanks Nike 

I was thinking of doing this first phase for only 3-4 wks to lose some initial fat..then do exactly what you said...switch to a muscle building mode. (More food, less cardio, 4-5 day heavy split). Jodie gave me some great shoulder wo's so I know I will be ready to roll in August!!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Good luck on the new journal!!! Im always following along you know that!!
> 
> Wow your pics look awesome!!!! You are sooooo tiny, great figure and what a low bf you must have. I wish I had 'thin' legs like yours! Mine are like tree trunks<---I got that name from Jodie!
> ...



Thanks Hon 

Congrats on day 10

Tiny  I felt like a fat a** at the show so that compliment is nice to hear 

I am 5'8" Jilly. 

Like I said to NG - I just want to do this fat loss phase for 3-4 wks, drop some fat, feel better, then BUILD BUILD BUILD!!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

BTW Everyone - I did come in last again. 

Oh well!

That was the LAST time that will happen. 

Next time it's TOP TEN baby!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

*Stats*

Date: 4/27/04

Weight: 139.5
Tanita: 29%
Waist (Narrowest): 27"
Waist (Sucked in): 29.125"
Waist (Relaxed at bb): 30"
Hips: 38.5"
Bic - Flexed: 10.75"
Thigh: 22.25"
Calves: 13.5"


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

I would consider adding on some muscle before you start dieting.  Your not fat by any means and I think once you put on some muscle and then diet down a little, you'll realize that.  We're always are own worst critics though  .  Your legs are so tiny too- you should be proud!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Star!! i agree with the ladies- IMO you should concentrate on gaining some muscle before any dieting.. and there isnt any reason for you to be doing so much cardio either girl!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

Alright, Alright!!! I will take your advice and add muscle first. Thanks ladies.

How about this: 
Same diet
Cardio 4x30
Weights: 4-5 days/week

Back, cardio
Shoulders, cardio
Off - abs (maybe cardio?) 
Legs/Bi, cardio
Chest/Tri, cardio
Off
Off


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

You'll probably want to up your calories on your diet since your going to be building muscle.  

Good luck hun!


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> You'll probably want to up your calories on your diet since your going to be building muscle.
> 
> Good luck hun!



I am not bulking though, more like a recomposition. So I should eat maintenance cals and make adjustments weekly so I lose fat and gain muscle. 

I need to lose about 10-12 lbs fat for the show I estimate. So if I can lose that plus gain 3-4 lbs of muscle in the next 4 months, that would be GREAT!

Right Now:
139.5
BF? 15-16%
Fat: 22 lbs
LBM: 117.5

Goal:
Weight:130-132
Fat: 10-12
LBM: 120


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Cardio 3X a week, IMO. YOU DONT NEED TO LOSE ANY BF! Silly!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jstar!! Great pics!!  You have a nice body!! 
I'm so proud of you for doing the comp!!

I agree with the girls--work on building muscle so you can kick major booootie at the next show!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2004)

^what she said!
Also have a great outlook from the first show! Don't get discouraged, but take that as experience and kick ass the next time!
hey...is that a new camera? (that tag on it)


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ^what she said!
> Also have a great outlook from the first show! Don't get discouraged, but take that as experience and kick ass the next time!
> hey...is that a new camera? (that tag on it)



Believe me that is EXACTLY how I feel, thank you 

Yep, new camera. And did you notice the tags still on my suit? 

I am going to make one of my pics a new avi!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

FYI

Jodie is sending me her kick-ass workouts tomorrow so when I get them I will redo my training split. 

I won't do tons of cardio either - I will figure out the right amount as I go along. 
I think the diet is ok for now, but if I am not getting results I will make adjustments.

I can't wait to try the shoulder workouts, they look killer! Lots of exercises I have never done before such as 1/4 raises and upright row push outs...this is gonna rock! 

My goal is to get to 8-10% BF. 
Last weekend I was prolly 15-16% 
Last year at my show I was at 12-13%
Both times I was not lean enough.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

YOU ROCK!

I LOVEEEEEEE UPRIGHT ROWS!!! I do them probably TOO much...hahahaha!! Cool!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

I do them alot too Stacey. I am constantly trying to find ways to bring up my shoulders....Jodie's program should do the trick!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

*Tues 4/27*

M1
1/2 cup oats
1/4 cup low fat cottage cheese
1 scoop protein
310  35C  28.5P  7.5F

M2
1 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup eggwhites
1 scoop protein
290  45C  31P  4F

M3
4 oz turkey
salad
1 TBL Bals Vinegar
2 tsp Flax Oil 
230  7C  23.25P  12F

M4
4 oz sweet potato
veggies
6 oz turkey
354  36C  43P  4.5F

M5
2 scoops protein
1/4 cup eggwhites
270  10C  41P  8F

1454  133C  166.75P  36F

Training:
HS Bench Press
12x40  12x50  8x60  5x60+7x40

Wide Cable PD
12x40  12x50  5x60+4x50  5x60+5x50

Leg Extensions
12x40  8x50  12x50  10x50

HS Shoulder Press
12x40  12x60  9x70  8x70

Incline DB Curls
12x10  12x12  8x15

Tricep Pressdowns
12x50  12x60  12x70

HS Abs
12x10  12x15  12x15

30 min elliptical


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

*4/28*

I woke up this morning with a sever case of food poisoning 

Didn't eat much today. actually nothing until 7pm, just some ww toast.

I finally am starting to feel better tomorrow so I will be back to eating and working out (hopefully)!


----------



## jstar (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone know how to make my signature into a countdown? Like Jillie's?


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

I just change it every day!


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

*4/29*

I feel much better today (except the raging headache). My tummy stills feels kinda queasy so I have only been eating ww bread today. I will attempt "real food' tonight. I think I will go to the gym later after work, I feel up to it


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I just change it every day!



That is what I will do then! I love the idea of adding up the days of eating clean Jilly! It is great to see that number keep going up, isn't it? 

I also like counting down the days to my show. It makes me realize hey I only have X number of days...get moving!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Jstar! nice new sig! I think u and Jilly are gonna make me start my own soon!


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Greekie - You should do it! It is so motivating!!!

BTW - What did you think of that stuff I sent you?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey J! Glad your feeling better!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Stacey! 

How are you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey girlie!! Hope your having a great day!! Where's this competition at that your doing?


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi NC!!!  

I can't wait to get outta here, it's 80 outside. I need to be outside right now!

My next show is in Manhattan on August 14th. It is Fitness America. www.fitnessamerica.com I compete in Ms Bikini though (figure).


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Girl!!  I am good -thanks!!! Thanks for putting that Fitness america website up there above--I'm checking out that site!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I'm considering the one in Atlanta Georgia in September.  They don't have entry forms yet though??


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

It sounds really exciting jstar, but I doubt myself A LOT. Plus I worry about health and binging issues getting in the way.

Ncgirl, I definately think you can compete, you look about ready to already!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Girlie!! Have a super weekend! 

Thanks Viv!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> It sounds really exciting jstar, but I doubt myself A LOT. Plus I worry about health and binging issues getting in the way.
> 
> Ncgirl, I definately think you can compete, you look about ready to already!



Viv, if you ever want to know more about these shows just let me know. I don't even have my issues 100% under control either and I have done 2 shows. It is a process and believe it or not competing has helped me get betting w/ my eating habits. slowly but surely. I don't think I could push myself hard enough if I was just doing it for myself. With a contest date in sight it really changes your perspective. Even after this past w/e I was feeling really embarrassed about coming in last 2 times in a row. I started to wonder, gee what must the other girls think of me. They must be like she is out of her mind trying to compete looking like that. Well, one girl, who has the perfect body, routine, stage presence, everything told us it took her 7 shows to get to where she is at. She didn't just come out on top from the get-go like most of us had assumed. I was a bit surprised. Then I realized that competitions are really just about proving to OURSELVES that we CAN actually achieve what we believe we cannot do. I know you probably think all these chicks are perfect and it is hard not to compare yourself to others (I had a hard time with that too at first) but it is really about so much more than that. I am in this for one person only and that is me. I have nothing to prove to anyone else.


----------



## jstar (Apr 30, 2004)

*4/29*

*I still was dizzy and woozy all day from being sick yesterday. I felt like I was driving drunk coming home from work yesterday 
 *

During the day I still stuck to ww bread.. I had 5 slices all day:

450  85C  20P  5F

Then I attempted "real food" 

Preworkout:
1 cup oats
1/4 ew
1 scoop protein
450  59C  34P  10F

*Wishing I hadn't eaten that

PWO:
3 ww bread 
270  51C  12P  3F


2 mini ww pitas
1 ff yogurt
240  48C  11P  0F

1410  243C  77P  18F

Workout: Shoulders (Jodie's Routine
One Arm DB Press ss w/ 10x12 10x15  10x15  10x15
*1/4 Lateral Raise 4 sets 15x10 
**Regular Lateral Raises 10x5 10x8  10x8
***Smith Front Presses 10x20  15x15  15x10  15x10
Inverted Lateral Raises 3 sets 10x5
Candlestick Front Raises 12x3  12x5  12x5
Full Range Laterals: 10x3

*couldn't get to 20 reps but I didn't want to lower the weight!
**S/B Full Range...I was in a daze!
***I assumed that this is what "Front Presses" were

Comments:
I was still lightheaded, probably shouldn't have worked out but I did. My weights sucked but my shoulders were pumped up afterwards 

I bought 4 packages of turkey breast strips (like for stir fry) today. They were buy one get one free, woohoo!!!! I am making them tomorrow


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Jstar...if you want to feel any better....I usually end up placing last.  I've done 4 shows, hell I would be happy to break the top 10 at this point!  It's all about how we can improve ourselves.  I don't know if I will ever be that #1 in the shows to walk away with the overall.  It would be nice, but I don't ever expect it.  We start to look at ourselves and wonder what we is wrong with us, or what we could have done different.  Sometimes it isn't that easy to figure out.  Just have to go back to the drawing board and try our best to improve what we do have.

I think in each of us there is self doubt its all in how we deal with it and the changes we make within ourselves to beat that silly little monster.  To this day it still freaks me out walking across that stage in a tiny suit that hardly covers my fat rear then to have people pick me apart like I am some weird thing and compared to girls that have the most awesome bodies with boobs.  Just have to keep it all in perspective and go in from there.

Gawd...my post is really showing my ick feelings inside today.  Just one of those days..


Jstar...check your email acct.  I got that finished for you today.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Jstar & Jodie!! I think you are both so awesome!


----------



## jstar (May 1, 2004)

Thank you for that post Jodie! It took me this long to realize all the things you talked about. Of course you are still competing (and you are gonna kick ass June 12th!!!).  But you know that regardless of how the judges decided to "rank" you that you put in the time and the effort and are a true champion no matter what any dumb judge thinks. I still would like to break the top 10 but it if it doesn't happen then I know maybe another org. might prefer me moreso than the FAP does. If I can put in the effort and get the results I want (in my body) then I will be happy with that reward!


----------



## jstar (May 1, 2004)

*4/30*

M1
1 cup Fiber One
1/2 ew
1/3 bb
225  57C  21P  2F

M2
1/2 oats
1 scoop protein
270  32C  22P  7F

M3 - same as M2
270  32C  22P  7F

M4
1 ww bread
2 oz turkey
1 ff cheese
180  19C  22P  2F

M5
2 pieces Shredded Wheat
1 cup 1% milk
2 strawb.
270  49C  12P  3.5F

M6
2 mini ww pitas
1 ff cheese
150  28C  9P  0F

1365  217C  108P  21.5F
*note to self - eat more protein & cals*

Workout:
Late Night Cardio!!!!
30 min elliptical


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

Hey Star!! hows your weekend going??  

note to Star-eat more protein!!  

how late of cardio was it last nite?


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Keep up the hard work Jstar  I'm with AJ, some more protein wouldn't hurt 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

All you ladies are NUMBER #1 in my book!!!!!!!

Jstar, if you wanna send me more info that's cool  hehe


----------



## jstar (May 1, 2004)

Hey All

AJ- I had about 8 oz of chicken in my sandwich at the restaurant I went to - is that enough for one meal 

Cardio was 830-9...late for me!

Weekend is going great. The weather is awesome - 80 and sunny (finally!). My friend came over with her 5 yr old cousin. We took her to the beach and to the playground then out to eat. Having kids is exhausting But she had fun. She was the only girl at the playground and all the boys kept chasing her..it was so funny. 

I am going out with a (different) friend tonight in town to a piano bar. I have never been but it is for someone's b-day. It should be fun.

My appetite has been non-existent as of late. I think that stomach bug - thing I had killed it for a few days. I will eat more protein though - just for you ladies  

Greekie - PM me your email addy and I will send you that stuff. I have to type it up but I will try to do it tomorrow night if not then def. Monday.


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

You can email me good info to pleeeezzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeee!!!!

Having kids is exhausting-silly girl! Its fun playing with OTHER peoples kids eh?? 

Have fun on the town tonight! Behave yourself!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

J...eat even if your not hungry.  If you don't, your metabo will slow way down.

Have fun tonight!   Drink a bloody mary for me with no salt extra celery!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

piano bar? Do they require you to sing? We had one here, and i think if you wer in the room, you were required to sing along..or they made friend'y 'insults' at you to join in...
I think...don'
t hold me to that. I only sing in the shower or in my truck with tinted windows..


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

It was 2 guys on separate pianos...they take requests and sing. One of the guys kept singing Madonna songs, he was horrible
I had an ok time - no Bloody Mary for me Jodie, just a diet coke. My friend and I drove in and met up with her friend for her birthday get-together. The friend I drove in with was kinda pissed because the "birthday girl" tends to not return her calls and only invites her out when it is someone's birthday in the group. She kinda ignored her a little too~ it was kind of an awkward outing. I don't know, but we had an alright time I guess!

Then I had my cousin's bridal shower last night. Boy, she made out good! Lotsa NICE stuff. Almost makes me want to get married.
Well, almost  They had a buffet. I knew there would be nothing healthy/clean so I ate before I left the house so that I wouldn't be starving. I had some salad, a roll and probably 1/3 cup ziti with sauce. No cake either


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> piano bar? Do they require you to sing? We had one here, and i think if you wer in the room, you were required to sing along..or they made friend'y 'insults' at you to join in...
> I think...don'
> t hold me to that. I only sing in the shower or in my truck with tinted windows..



 I sing in the car too! That is the only time I sing


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

Good Morning!


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You can email me good info to pleeeezzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Having kids is exhausting-silly girl! Its fun playing with OTHER peoples kids eh??
> ...



Will do Jillie! You and Greekie  PM me your emails, both of you. I can PM the stuff but it is long, might come out in a messy format!


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

Morning! How are you! I just saw your PM. I am sending it tonight


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

*5/2*

M1
1.25 cups Fiber One
1 cup ew
1/3 cup bb
310  69.5C  36P  1.25F

M2
2 low carb tortillas
1 ff cheese
3 oz turkey
260  24C  38P  4.5F

M3 PWO
2 ww bread
1 scoop protein
340  43C  27P  7F

M4
*Bridal Shower*
1 roll
salad
about 1/3 cup ziti w/sauce
*est* 270  56C  7P 2F

M5
3 ff cheese
4 low carb tortillas
4 low carb pitas
1 yogurt
750  119C  78P  12F

1930  311.5C  186P  26.75F

My appetite is back 

Workout: Arms & Cardio

Bench Dips superset 30, 30, 30*
Kickbacks 30x5, 30x5, 30x5
Close Grip Push Ups  15, 15, 15, 15**
NG OH Pushdowns 15x60x3***
DB Flat Curls 20x10x3
Incline DB Hammer Curls 10x10x3
Sissy Bar Curls 12x20, 10x30, 10x30****

30 min elliptical

Questions For Jodie
*These were tough. I can get to about 15-20 but the last 10 killed me!
**My form sucks on these. Should my elbows go out to the side? I did them on my knees and they were still tough, I guess I will get stronger the more I do them.
***I figured this was just NG pressdowns, right?
****I don't know what a sissy bar is. I thought maybe it was the same thing as an ez bar so that is what I used.


----------



## jstar (May 4, 2004)

*5/3 I suck*

I cracked! Ugh, why do I do this??? It was so icky out and rainy blah yesterday so I stayed home and ate - ALOT - instead of going to the gym. Ugh! This week has sucked and today sucks too, however:

I now have all Jodie's kick-butt workouts so I figured out a new split. I also felt I needed some nutritional guidance (a kick in the butt!) so I joined global health and fitness (GHF). They have customized diets and actual bb'rs and competitors on board so I am in good hands. The diet they gave me seems pretty doable so combined with the new workouts I think I should get the results I am after! More details to come....


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: 5/2*

Bench Dips superset 30, 30, 30*
*Should be 30 secs.  I usually just do 15 reps.  Kinda cheating. ;-)* 
Kickbacks 30x5, 30x5, 30x5
Close Grip Push Ups  15, 15, 15, 15**
*I keep my elbows/hands  closer to my body, you want to feel them in the tri's.   Do less reps if you have to until you nail the form.  Form is more important than the amount of reps at this moment.  If you go wider they hit the chest* 
NG OH Pushdowns 15x60x3***
*Are narrow grip pressdowns.  with the hands on top of the shorty bar.* 
DB Flat Curls 20x10x3
Incline DB Hammer Curls 10x10x3
Sissy Bar Curls 12x20, 10x30, 10x30****
*same thing as the EZ bar.  I also call it a Z bar.  Silly name I gace it for some reason.* 
30 min elliptical

Questions For Jodie
*These were tough. I can get to about 15-20 but the last 10 killed me!
**My form sucks on these. Should my elbows go out to the side? I did them on my knees and they were still tough, I guess I will get stronger the more I do them.
***I figured this was just NG pressdowns, right?
****I don't know what a sissy bar is. I thought maybe it was the same thing as an ez bar so that is what I used. [/QUOTE]


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

I wanna see your new diet  What'd they change?


----------



## jstar (May 4, 2004)

*My Diet:*

Your Recommended Daily Calories = 1993  to achieve your fat-loss goal.

On "lower carb days" (see below for a detailed explanation of this day with samples), we recommend that you consume the following ratio of Carbs/Protein/Fat:

35-45% Carbs: 174-224 gm a day

35-45% Protein: 174-224 gm a day

20-25% Fat: 44-55 gm a day

On your "higher carb days" (see below for a detailed explanation of this day with samples), we recommend that you consume the following ratio of Carbs/Protein/Fat:

50-55% Carbs: 249-274 gm a day

25-35% Protein: 125-174 gm a day

15-20% Fat: 33-44 gm a day


Now you know the ideal ratio of carbs, protein, and fat and the total number of grams of each that you should consume daily. Below you'll find the approximate number of calories and the amount of carbs, protein, and fat you should have for each of the five meals for both your lower carb and higher carb days. You'll also learn the specific type of carb (simple, starchy, or fibrous) you should have at each meal as well as sample meals to meet these guidelines. First we'll go through each of the five meals for your low carb days; then we'll go into detail for your high carb days. Finally, you'll find a summary of notes for each of these two days for enhanced learning.

Low Carb Day (Sun-Tues, Thurs-Friday in The GHF Customized Diet Plan Meal Plan)

Meal 1:

    * Starchy carb
    * Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: High Protein Oatmeal (oatmeal and whey protein) and/or Protein Shake

This meal should be approximately 498 calories (25% of total daily calories), with carbs = 44-56 gm, protein = 44-56 gm, and fat = 11-14 gm.

Meal 2:

    * Starchy carb
    * Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Baked potato and Baked Fish (halibut, etc.)

This meal should be approximately 498 calories (25% of total daily calories), with carbs = 44-56 gm, protein = 44-56 gm, and fat = 11-14 gm.

Meal 3:

    * Starchy carb
    * Fibrous carb
    * Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: brown rice, steamed veggies, chicken breast

This meal should be approximately 399 calories (20% of total daily calories), with carbs = 35-45 gm, protein = 35-45 gm, and fat = 9-11 gm.

Meal 4:

    * Fibrous carb
    * Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Chicken & Spinach Salad (chicken, spinach, broccoli, etc.)

This meal should be approximately 299 calories (15% of total daily calories), with carbs = 26-34 gm, protein = 26-34 gm, and fat = 7-8 gm.

Meal 5:

    * Fibrous carb
    * Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Green beans, turkey breast

This meal should be approximately 299 calories (15% of total daily calories), with carbs = 26-34 gm, protein = 26-34 gm, and fat = 7-8 gm.


Examples of starchy carbs:
Oatmeal
Yam
Brown rice
Potato
Beans
Lentils

Examples of fibrous carbs:
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Spinach
Green beans
Zucchini
Asparagus
Lettuce

Examples of Lean, complete proteins:
Cottage cheese
Egg/egg whites
Fish
Shellfish
Chicken
Turkey
Ostrich
Top round steak
Extra-lean top sirloin
Whey protein

Notes for Low Carb Days:

1. This low carb day is designed to deplete glycogen stores and force your body to draw upon stored body fat for fuel. But do not take these low carb days to extremes. Never remove all of the carbohydrates from your diet. Extremely low-carb or all-protein diets are not necessary to get lean and can be harmful to your health.

In general, you should decrease your carbohydrate intake slightly and change the type of carbs you consume. Switch from processed and simple carbs to natural complex carbs, especially fibrous vegetables. Fibrous carbs are highly "thermogenic" and have a very low calorie density. It is nearly impossible to over-consume fibrous carbs.

2. Simple carbs, such as fruit, should be minimized on these days (because they're high in natural sugar) and replaced with more fibrous carbs (green vegetables such as broccoli, asparagus, green beans, zucchini, etc.). Again, fibrous carbs are less calorie-dense, meaning that they take up a large volume in your stomach yet they yield very few calories.

3. Dairy products, while a good protein source, also contain simple carbs (lactose, a natural sugar) and have no fiber. On these days, dairy should be reduced to a minimum and replaced with fiber-containing complex carbohydrates (starchy and fibrous carbs).

4. Eat small, frequent meals (5-6 per day), about 2½-3 hours apart. Earlier meals in the day, especially meals 1 and 2, should be larger than later meals. The last meal of the day should be light; plan this meal carefully and make sure you don't overeat.

5. Try to limit starchy and simple carbs late in the day. In general, try to eat lean, complete proteins with fibrous carbs after 3:00pm. A good example is our Chicken & Spinach Salad or Baked Halibut with steamed vegetables.

6. This is a lowfat diet, but not a zero-fat diet. You'll be getting some fat already in your lean proteins and lowfat dairy products, but it is also okay to include 1-2 additional servings a day of unsaturated fats. Examples are olives and olive oil, nuts and sunflower seeds, avocados, flaxseed oil, and even a little peanut butter.

7. Nutrient ratios on this lower carb day, as you learned above, should be 35-45% carbs, 35-45% protein, and 15-25% fat. Try to combine a lean, complete protein (e.g. fish, chicken, cottage cheese) with a natural, unprocessed carb (i.e., starchy carb in the morning, fibrous carb later in the day) at every meal.

8. Since you are reducing entire food groups (fruit and dairy) on these days, make sure you take a multivitamin. I recommend Twinlab's Daily One multi-vitamins.

9. Make sure you drink a lot of water on these lower carb days: at least 8-12 8-oz. glasses.

10. Never follow this lower carb day routine for more than 3 to 5 days in a row (personally, I wouldn't go more than 3 days in a row, but some people do like to go Monday through Friday on lower carbs and then "fuel up" on the weekends). Prolonged calorie or carbohydrate deprivation can slow the metabolism and lower the output of thyroid hormone. Eating more carbs every third to fourth day keeps the metabolic rate from slowing down and it replenishes depleted glycogen stores to keep your energy levels high so you can continue to implement an effective exercise routine.

11. You shouldn't follow these lower carb days for more than 12 weeks at a time. After 12 weeks, or once you've reached your fat-loss goal (whichever comes first), implement the higher carb days continuously to maintain your fat-loss and preserve hard-earned muscle.


High Carb Day (Wed & Sat in The GHF Customized Diet Plan Meal Plan)

Meal 1:
Simple carb
Starchy carb
Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Veggie Egg White Omelet (egg whites, tomatoes, etc.) and grilled potatoes

This meal should be approximately 498 calories (25% of total daily calories), with carbs = 62-69 gm, protein = 31-44 gm, and fat = 8-11 gm.

Meal 2:

Simple carb
Starchy carb
Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Lentil Soup (lentils, etc.), cottage cheese and apricot slices

This meal should be approximately 498 calories (25% of total daily calories), with carbs = 62-69 gm, protein = 31-44 gm, and fat = 8-11 gm.

Meal 3:
Starchy carb
Fibrous carb
Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Fish Tacos (halibut, tortilla, green peppers, spinach, etc.)

This meal should be approximately 399 calories (20% of total daily calories), with carbs = 50-55 gm, protein = 25-35 gm, and fat = 7-9 gm.

Meal 4:
Starchy carb
Fibrous carb
Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Tuna Pita Sandwich (tuna, cucumber, spinach, pita bread)

This meal should be approximately 299 calories (15% of total daily calories), with carbs = 37-41 gm, protein = 19-26 gm, and fat = 5-7 gm.

Meal 5:
Starchy carb
Fibrous carb
Lean, complete protein

Sample meal: Yam, asparagus, and ostrich steak

This meal should be approximately 299 calories (15% of total daily calories), with carbs = 37-41 gm, protein = 19-26 gm, and fat = 5-7 gm.


Examples of simple carbs:
Apple
Banana
Strawberry
Apricot
Lowfat/nonfat milk
Lowfat/nonfat yogurt

Examples of starchy carbs:
Oatmeal
Yam
Brown rice
Potato
Beans
Lentils

Examples of fibrous carbs:
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Spinach
Green beans
Zucchini
Asparagus
Lettuce

Examples of Lean, complete proteins:
Cottage cheese
Egg/egg whites
Fish
Shellfish
Chicken
Turkey
Ostrich
Top round steak
Extra-lean top sirloin
Whey protein

Notes for High Carb Days:

1. This day is designed to replenish your glycogen (carbohydrate) stores, and it helps to prevent your metabolism from slowing down as well as making your nutrition plan much easier to stick with (you'll really enjoy this day). In general, these high carb days should include a wide variety of natural (not processed) lowfat and low-sugar foods, including whole-grain complex carbs, fruits, lowfat/nonfat dairy products, and lean, complete proteins.

And it's important to note that because your carbs will be increasing considerable on this day, so too will your calories for the day. For example, let's say your Recommended Daily Calories is 2,000. On your low carb day, this would work out to approximately 200 grams of carbs for the day (2,000 x 40% carbs / 4 calories per gram). Now, on your high carb day, it is very likely that your carbs will increase considerably without too much change in protein. So, if your ratio of carbs increases from 40% on your low carb day to 55% on your high carb day, that's an increase of 75 grams of carbs or 300 calories for the day.

So, don't be afraid to increase your calories on this high carb day. It's unlikely that you'll store these additional calories as fat after being glycogen-starved for three days. And by increasing both carbs and calories on this day, you'll be re-filling your "glycogen tanks" and you will thereby be less likely to store carbs as fat because you've conditioned your body to become an efficient "sugar-burner."

2. Eat small, frequent meals (5-6 per day), about 2½-3 hours apart. Earlier meals in the day, especially meals 1 and 2, should be larger than later meals. The last meal of the day should be light; plan this meal carefully and make sure you don't overeat.

3. Eat most of your simple carbs (fruit & lowfat/nonfat dairy products) and concentrated starchy carbs (potatoes, brown rice, oatmeal, etc.) earlier in the day. Switch over to a larger proportion of fibrous carbs (green vegetables) as the day progresses (i.e., meals 3-5).

4. This is a lowfat diet, but not a zero-fat diet. You'll be getting some fat already in your lean proteins and lowfat dairy products, but it is also okay to include 1-2 additional servings a day of unsaturated fats. Examples are olives and olive oil, nuts and sunflower seeds, avocados, flaxseed oil, and even a little peanut butter.

5. Nutrient ratios on this higher carb day should be 50-55% carbs, 25-35% protein, and 15-20% fat. Always combine a lean, complete protein (e.g. fish, chicken, cottage cheese) with a natural, unprocessed carb (e.g., potato, broccoli, apple) at every meal.

6. Try to keep meals that don't follow the guidelines outlined in this plan to only 1 or 2 per week. And if you do stray from this plan, do so on a high carb day.

7. The high carb day is suitable for year-round maintenance and for muscle gain after you've reached your fat-loss goal. You can also gradually lose fat with this high carb plan as long as you expend more calories than you consume.


General Notes (for all days):

1. Make sure you drink plenty of water with meals and between meals. Staying well-hydrated will help prevent you from overeating and keep your metabolism working efficiently as well as providing many other great health benefits.

2. Do not panic or feel guilty if you do not follow the above recommendations exactly. This plan is the "perfect" scenario for maximum fat-loss, but no one's perfect. There are going to be plenty of obstacles that prevent you from following this plan exactly, such as dinner parties, a busy work schedule that prevents you from eating all 5 meals, strong cravings that you may need to attend to, etc.

You may have noticed that I didn't always restrict my simple and starchy carbs in the evening and didn't always consume fewer calories at my last 1-2 meals, yet I still achieved really great results. Do your best, learn from your mistakes, and stay on track, and you'll do great with this plan. It's all about consistent effort. Every time you experiment in search of something better for you, you have an excellent opportunity to learn and improve. Take advantage of this!

3. When deciding portion sizes, follow the calorie breakdown estimates above and take a conservative approach. I always chose a little bit less than I thought would actually satisfy my hunger and cravings (just a tad less than the estimate breakdown). If I didn't quite get enough, I could always go back for more. And before going back for seconds, give your body 10-20 minutes to decide if you really are still hungry or if you are already physically or psychologically satisfied.

4. Listen to your body. Your own body is the very best guide for how much you need to eat. Try to get in the habit of tuning in to your internal cues of hunger, and not just eating the amount of food you think you should. Remember: the above calculations are just estimates.

5. In order to be successful in changing your eating habits and following this plan, you must look forward to and enjoy each meal you eat. This doesn't mean that you have to try and learn to like fish and asparagus if it's not your preference. It means that you need to choose your favorite foods from the Simple Carbs, Starchy Carbs, Fibrous Carbs, and Lean Complete Proteins lists above. So, if you enjoy chicken, a baked potato, and broccoli, then that may work best for you as Meal 3, for example.

6. Try to always be prepared. By having The Diet Plan Meal Plan (or other healthy, well-balanced meals that you enjoy) already prepared and ready to eat, it becomes much, much easier to stay focussed on reaching your goals. And try to keep healthy snacks (a lean complete protein with a natural carb) in convenient places, at all times.

I hope you've found the information in this section helpful. You now have the knowledge and tools to achieve the results you desire and the benefits of good nutrition your body deserves. I know this can all be quite overwhelming; please take the time to go over it several times until it really sinks in.

Your greatest challenge will not be calculating your Recommended Daily Calories; it's not selecting foods from the Simply, Starchy, and Fibrous Carb and Lean, Complete Proteins list. Nor is it deciding which "carb cycle" to begin experimenting with. The greatest challenge facing you at this moment is deciding whether you are willing to take action and make this plan a priority. The  Diet Plan does work, I can assure you of that; but you absolutely have to take action and put it into practice to achieve your goals.

Implementing The Diet Plan into your busy schedule will be an adjustment. We understand that change is difficult for many people. However, if you have the willingness to work through the initial emotional discomfort as you move step-by-step through this very effective plan, you will find the confidence, commitment and determination that will ease the way.

When you begin losing fat and achieving improvements in energy and performance, the excitement and fun you experience will make the change well worth the effort. Action creates motivation! Good luck; I hope to add your before and after photos to the site soon!


----------



## jstar (May 4, 2004)

*My Training Split:*

Sun - OFF

Mon - Shoulders

Tues - Legs

Wed - OFF

Thurs - Back

Fri - Chest

Sat - Biceps, Triceps

Cardio = roughly 4x30 but it will be a mixture of traditional cardio, HIIT, sprints, and different machines and activities.

I have 4 different workouts for each bodypart so I will be alternating them week to week.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

J...the diet looks pretty solid.  Should be a good plan to stick with, gives variety in what you can have with your meals.  My variety today was a fun size butterfinger at 5:45am.     I did my cardio and spin class....so I think I will be ok.  Ate clean the rest of the day.

Did you do legs today?   If so, did you do the sprints afterward?  My legs would be dead from training to do the sprints.


----------



## jstar (May 5, 2004)

Jodie. Funsize won't hurt ya, I am sure you burned that bitty thing right off

I did nothing yesterday. I am officially starting this split on Thurs with Back since today is an off day.

I don't have a track in my gym so I can't do sprints after legs. I was thinking of saving those for the weekend! Should I do the Butt Blaster cardio w/o after legs?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Morning girl!! That diet looks good- Good Luck    I'm sure you'll do great!! What's a butt blaster workout?


----------



## jstar (May 5, 2004)

Hey NC

It is a cardio workout Jodie gave me - I can post it later but basically you walk slowly at a steep incline on the treadmill and squeze your  with every step while taking long strides. I need to read through it again to figure out exactly what I am supposed to do.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Sounds fun- post it if you get a chance please!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Yes, I wanna read this booty cardio! 

I like the part in that long post where it says "dont worry about being perfect"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan Star!  doesnt look tuff to stick with either. I hope it works for you girl! 

ohhhh def get to the track on the weekend and do some sprints!!  they are my fav!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Jstar...I found the other cardio thing to go with the other one.  If I have time today, I'll type that one up for you too.  It's another good one.

Doing sprints on just the weekends should be alright too.


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Hey Jstar! That diet looks really good. Very detailed out & Easy to understand.

Good Luck honey


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

That diet looks pretty good jstar, very easy to follow. Mind you, we all know 'what to eat', its just a matter of sticking to it, right? Cals are nice and high, should be easy for you to follow, good luck hun!!

Glad your liking Jodies weight programs, i hope shes not killing you too hard! I luuuuuv weight training WAY over cardio, except my booty needs the cardio!  You dont need the cardio! lucky you


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone! I am putting one foot forward today and digging myself out of this rut I have created. The past 3 days have been filled with sitting on my behind and doing nothing but getting depressed and eating! I feel like crap and enough is enough! Today marks "100 days out" and I am going to make the most of the time I have left to create the best body I can. 

I joined Global Health and Fitness the other day for some nutritional guidance. For $70 I got a customized plan and experts to answer all my q's (they respond right away). Plus there is a ton of great e-books and motivational articles on that site, not to mention recipes. workouts, I really like it. I am not trying to advertise for them but I am just happy I found a decent site with all this great info. I am reading an e-book called 7 Weeks to Lifetime Diet Success where they address what is going on on the inside and how to stop self-sabotage. That is exactly what I need to do if I am ever to reach my goals. 

I have thought about some things I do that cause me to sabotage my efforts and what I am going to do to prevent them this time.  One thing is going out with my friends. I must be fun to shop with or something because my friends always call me when they are planning to go to the mall or to a store (could be cuz I live next to the mall) Anyways one friend in particular is always late to my house then we spend forever in the mall or wherever we are supposed to go. I always say to myself that I will go to the gym after we are done but that never happens because my gym closes at 7 on saturdays and 6 on sundays..there is just no way I can do this anymore. Not to mention I don't need to buy more clothes or spend more money or go out to eat with her. I need to start putting my diet and workouts first. Another thing I have a hard time with is prepping meals ahead of time. I decided every Sunday and Wed like clockwork I will COOK and prep all my foods for the next 2-3 days. 
Another thing I need to do is prepare in advance for days/times when I can't eat what I am supposed to. I have a conference at the end of May with my boss that we are going to. I am not traveling but it will be lectures all day like 8-4 or 5 with a lunch break in between. Of course all the food they will serve will be shit, but I decided to bring my cooler. Who cares if I look like an idiot? This is what it takes, this is what I will do. I also have a 2 week trip to FL coming up in June/July. I plan to pack as much portable clean food as I can and try to avoid eating out. This is going to be hard but I think my mom wants to rent out a condo instead of staying at a hotel so we should have a fridge and stove and microwave. Then I can pick up some food down there.
I think my main problem is binging at home which is something I will have to stop doing immediately in order to get the results I want. To deter myself from doing this I plan to go to the gym, even when I don't feel like it, try on clothes to keep motivated, read as much motivational crap as I can and post all my workouts and meals on IM. Oh, and post my pics every 2 weeks on here as well.


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

*Stats - BEFORE*

Date: May 6, 2004

Weight: 140.5
Tanita %: 30%
NW: 27.5"
WSI: 29.5"
RW: 30.5"
Hips: 38.5"
Flex Right Bi: 10.5"
Right Thigh: 22.5"
Right Calf: 13.25"

Upcoming Competitions:
August 14, 2004 
September 25th
October 23rd

Next Stat Update: May 22, 2004


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

*5/6/04*

Ok on this diet (I copied the whole thing a few posts back) I am supposed to eat "lower carbs" Sun - Tues; Thurs and Friday. The macros should add up to 1993 cals, 174-224g carbs, 174-224g protein and 44-55g fat. On Wed and Sat I eat the same number of calories but higher carbs, less protein and less fat: 1993 cals, 249-274g carbs, 125-174g protein, 33-44g fat. Here I have created a Master Diet for the lower carb days. I used fitday to adjust the portions so that each meal comes out where it is suppose to be. Since this was a huge pain in the ass, I don't plan to use many substitutions, except maybe a potato instead of rice in M3. I know the calories fall short so I may add in a small snack if I feel like it such as 2 tsp of PB on a multigrain rice cake or some broccoli with ff cheese melted over it. I haven't had time to work up the diet for Wed and Sat but when I do I will post a Master Diet for the Higher Carb Days as well. Another note - Wed is a higher carb day and it is also a scheduled rest day, and Sat is a higher carb day but I only do arms and cardio. I asked my GHF expert and they said this was fine because the higher carb days are meant to refill your glycogen levels so resting on that day is ok. I feel like that makes sense too. I mean when I eat too many carbs on a heavy day like legs I feel too full to really pound out the reps I am supposed to. This diet isn't mega low carbs anyways so energy should not be a problem.


Master Diet - Lower Carb Days:

M1
Protein Pancakes
1 cup oats
1 cup All Whites
1 scoop Ultra Size
480  59C  42P  10F

M2
1 cup Fiber One
1 cup All Whites
2 scoops Ultra Size
423  58C  55P  10F

M3
6 oz deli turkey
2/3 cup cooked brown rice
1 cup broccoli
391  41C  42P  8F

M4
4 oz reg ground turkey - cooked
1 cup lf cottage cheese
1 small onion
257  6C  32P  12F

M5
6 Healthy Choice Sausages
1 cup eggbeaters
1 bell pepper
303  22C  42P  7F

1854  186C  213P  37F


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

*5/6/04*

M1
Protein Pancakes
1 cup oats
1 cup All Whites
1 scoop Ultra Size
480  59C  42P  10F

M2
1 cup Fiber One
1 cup All Whites
2 scoops Ultra Size
423  58C  55P  10F
**can't finish 

M3
6 oz deli turkey
.5 red pepper
*no carb* - felt too bloated/full
220  7C  37.5P  5F

M4
4 oz cooked ground turkey
onion
1 cup lf cottage cheese
422  12C  56P  17F

1545  136C  190.5P  42F

Back:
Will post later

30 min elliptical


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

> Another thing I need to do is prepare in advance for days/times when I can't eat what I am supposed to. I have a conference at the end of May with my boss that we are going to. I am not traveling but it will be lectures all day like 8-4 or 5 with a lunch break in between. Of course all the food they will serve will be shit, but I decided to bring my cooler. Who cares if I look like an idiot? This is what it takes, this is what I will do. I also have a 2 week trip to FL coming up in June/July. I plan to pack as much portable clean food as I can and try to avoid eating out. This is going to be hard but I think my mom wants to rent out a condo instead of staying at a hotel so we should have a fridge and stove and microwave. Then I can pick up some food down there.
> I think my main problem is binging at home which is something I will have to stop doing immediately in order to get the results I want. To deter myself from doing this I plan to go to the gym, even when I don't feel like it, try on clothes to keep motivated, read as much motivational crap as I can and post all my workouts and meals on IM. Oh, and post my pics every 2 weeks on here as well.



Seems that you have it already planned out!  Just takes preparing ahead of time.  I'm bad about toting my food everywhere.  If I get questioned about it, I just tell whoever I am on a special diet, that if I eat what they have, I may die.  They don't ask anymore.  Remember with the trip to Florida if ya'll do the condo thing that you can buy meat whenyou get there.  Take your basics.


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Jodie. I am not too worried about the trip. I will take the basics and just buy meat when I get there. 

I like your approach to handle the infamous "questions." I am really bad about prepping my food and taking it out with me. I don't even have a cooler but I can steal one from my dad that he never uses. I know having this stuff cooked and split up into tupperware ahead of time is what I need to do. I am very bad about it now!


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

I usually pack like a sm. spud or sweet potato, green beans are good cold or warm.  Just gotta be careful with the meats/eggs.

I went to Astroworld 9 days before my very fisrt show in 2002.  They told me I couldn't bring my food in with me...I was like umm..Wrong answer.  samething with the rodeo this year.  It went with me regardless of what they said.  I have a tan canvas tote bag I use if its for daily trips under 8 hours.

You'll get your eatting times down so you'll know when to eat it and what to eat, so ya can plan.  You'll do great!


----------



## jstar (May 7, 2004)

*5/7*

Friday  

Meals

M1
1 cup oats
1 cup All Whites
1 scoop Ultra Size
480 59C 42P 10F

M2
M2
1 cup Fiber One
1 cup All Whites
2 scoops Ultra Size
423 58C 55P 10F

M3
6 oz turkey
1/2 red pepper
1/2 cup oats

M4 
4 oz cooked ground turkey
onion
1 cup lf cottage cheese

M5 - skipped...it was too late.

Chest & Cardio 30


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2004)

*Re: 5/7*



> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Friday
> 
> Meals
> ...


Is that 1C oats dry? If so, that must be a filling meal!!


----------



## jstar (May 7, 2004)

Yep it is. I made p. pancakes with it yesterday. It was a lot of pancakes! Meals 1 + 2 are big to me but they are supposed to be about 500 cals each, M3 = 400 cals and M4 + M5 = 300 a piece. So it tapers off. I only have carbs with the first 3 meals. So far, I am liking the diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

Hi sweetie.. I think the "motivational crap" like that ebook will have a bigger impact than anything else.  When you are binging all you say to yourself is "i need to break the cycle i need to break the cycle" but what I realized is thats not enough to just break it, cuz then we would never fall back into it! SOOO its like theres this hole in the floor, and you keep fallin through it, and its not enough to just get out of the hole. and its not just enough to put a piece of paper over the hole, u need to cement that baby up, cover it w/ bricks and planks and whatever else you can get your hands on so you dont fall into that damn hole again!!!

Sometimes I think I should be on TV


----------



## jstar (May 7, 2004)

Hey Greekie! The weekend is almost here! Yeah 

That was a neat little metaphor  Sometimes you read these motivational articles and you are just like yeah, I agree, but then you still don't know what to do. It is much more a mental/mind problem than a physical one, a lot of stuff in that e-book was really accurate. But doing what it takes is up to us!


----------



## jstar (May 8, 2004)

*5/8*

"Higher Carb" Day

M1 - Pancakes
1 cup oats
1 scoop Ultra Size
1 cup All Whites
480 59C 42P 10F

M2
same as M1
480 59C 42P 10F

M3
8 oz grilled potatoes
1 cup eggbeaters
1/2 red pepper
376  58C  29P 4F

M4
2 low carb tortillas
4 oz turkey
1 red pepper
303  34C  40P  5F

M5
same as M4
303  34C  40P  5F

1942 244C  192P  33F

Arms, Cardio 30


----------



## jstar (May 8, 2004)

Since I can't edit my posts from the last 2 days:

*MAY 6th* 

M1
1 cup oats
1 scoop Ultra Size
1 cup All Whites
480  59C  42P  10F

M2
1 cup Fiber One
1 cup All Whites
2 scoops Ultra Size
*didn't finish*
423  58C  55P  10F

M3
6 oz turkey
1/2 red pepper
220  7C  37.5P  5F

M4
4 oz cooked ground turkey
small onion
1 cup lf cottage cheese
422  12C  56P  17F

1545  136C  190.5P  42F

Back:

One Arm Cable Rows: 15x20x3
RG B.O. Row Straight Bar: 20x40x4
*Front PD superset: 12x50
NG Seated Cable Row: 12x30
Front PD: 12x50x2
Cable Pull Thru superset: 15x30x2
Seated Mach Row: 12x40
Cable Pull Thru: 15x30x2
30 mins elliptical

* was supposed to superset Front Pulldowns and NG seated cable rows but some stupid idiot stole my cable row after the 1st set. So then I just did straight sets of Front PDs and supersetted cable pull throughs and seated machine rows.
******************************
*MAY 7th* 

M1
1 cup oats
1 cup All Whites
1 scoop Ultra Size
480  59C  42P  10F

M2
1 cup Fiber One
1 cup All Whites
2 scoops Ultra Size
423  58C  55P  10F

M3
6 oz turkey
1/2 cup oats
1/2 red pepper
370  34C  42.5P  8F

M4
4 oz cooked ground turkey
onion
1 cup lf cottage cheese
347  12C  43P  14F

1620  163C  182.5P  42F

Chest:

*BB Incline BP: 10xbar, 9xbarx2
45 degree Incline Flies: 10x15, 10x20x3
**Pushups: 10 (knees); 20x2 (vertical)
Pec Deck: 15x30, 5x30+6x20, 15x20
30 min elliptical

*was supposed to be smith incline bp but both machines were taken
**I suck. I can't even do a pushup! My back keeps dipping down to the floor; even when I do them on my knees.  I tried doing "vertical pushups" by holding onto the horizontal bar that connects the cable pulley machine in the women's weight area. I tried to look at myself in the mirror to make sure I kept my back straight. Didn't really feel it in my chest though, more in my arms/shoulders. After I was done I realized maybe I should try to do them on the ball next time. Suggestions???
***was supposed to do 10 min upper body plyos???


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

I never do the plyos when it says too.  Those are like thrown a medicne ball to someone stuff like that


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Great job on the diet and workouts! 

I woulda smacked that idiot and said, give me back my cable row biotch!!


----------



## jstar (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I never do the plyos when it says too.  Those are like thrown a medicne ball to someone stuff like that



Yeah I looked those up on the internet and that is what it said - medicine ball throws and clap pushups. Shoot, I can't even do a real pushup, it will be a while before I can do the clap ones. (I would never make it through basic training I guess! 

Still a killer workout, IMO


----------



## jstar (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Great job on the diet and workouts!
> 
> I woulda smacked that idiot and said, give me back my cable row biotch!!



Thanks greekie. I love these new workouts!!!

Then you need to come with me next time and sit on the cable row machine and keep the meatheads from taking my equipment!  And save me a smith machine, those are always taken (we only have 2).


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Hmm... think if I flash them that they'll be distracted enough for you to get what you need to do done?


----------



## hikerchick (May 8, 2004)

Hey jstar!
Looking good sweetie. Hold onto that positive attitude to get you through. No more sabotaging! You deserve better than that.


----------



## jstar (May 9, 2004)

You might distract me too though Greekie   

Hey Hiker Thanks for the encouraging words. I really needed that today. It's Sunday, it's raining and chillly and my mom just bought all this food Gotta stay strong! I am goin' to make some protein pancakes ....How are you doing?


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Hey STar!!  
I would say Happy Mommies day to you but neither of us are mommies!!  (thank goodness for me!) 
your workouts and diet are lookin super! eat up lots of those P.pancakes today!  
its cold here too- but sunny! I will send some your way!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How's your day goin darlin?


----------



## jstar (May 10, 2004)

Nope I am not a mommy, and don't plan to be! That didn't stop me from taking a free carnation yesterday at the supermarket. They were giving them out to all the mom's so I took one and gave it to my mom.

Ok, now the bad news: I really went WAY overboard yesterday. I had p. pancakes for M1 and M2 and I was still hungry like an hour later  I must have tapeworms, my body just craves sugar like mad. I ate so much crap yesterday, I felt like crap today. I am really getting sick of posting how I f- up every week. I dunno what to do with myself I wish someone could just lock me in an apartment somewhere for like 2 months and only let me eat what is on my diet and force me to do my workouts. UGH!!!!

Also there is something nagging at me lately in regards to my life. Of course I have mentioned before I still live at home but I want to move out. I had started looking at condos w/my boyfriend a couple months ago he agreed to live with me and pay X amount of dollars and I would pay the rest since the condo was in my name and I was the one with the downpayment. After we were settled we would get engaged and get married (not right away but once we had some $ saved and could do it). Well then he broke up with me for no reason (on my b-day, remember?) That through me for a loop and drove me nuts. I was sad at first for about 2 weeks then I started getting mad at him. After 3 weeks he called me back and wants to be with me and loves me, etc. It took me another good 2-3 weeks to get over the anger and get back with him. Well things have not been quite the same. He doesn't want to move in a condo w/me for fear that if I get laid off or otherwise lose my condo he will be on the street. Right now he has sec. 8 and can afford his apt. but if he leaves to move in with me he loses his sec. 8 voucher. If that happens he is screwed cuz he can't afford rent w/o that voucher and the state has decided to put an infinite freeze on giving them out which will last years. So now he wants me to buy the condo and have my brother or one of my friends live with me until his parents die then we can move in his house (and who knows when that will be). This is so f- up. Meanwhile, my mom and dad are talking non stop about Florida and moving there. My other brother is going to move there and my parents are going to go down too (I don't know when but maybe a year or 2??) My mom keeps hinting that she wants me to move to Florida too. I have never been but I think I would love it - I hate the winters here and I love the beach and the sun and houses are NICE and new and dirt cheap (well compared to here). My boyfriend doesn't want to go at all so if I go I have to leave him. If I stay I can't see him not living with me and me waiting forever to get my life started with him. I don't know. I am torn between going and staying and that decision keeps gnawing at me in the back of my mind.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

Hey hun!! I think everyone at some time messes up.  But your diet doesn't have to control you- you contol it.  If you know that you want sweets in your life- have them by all means, I for one can't live, well- won't live without them or anything that I really want.  You are ninety some days away from your competition, there isn't any reason why you can't have a free day once a week until it gets closer.  Try that and see how it works.  Eat clean six days a week and on the seventh day be more lenient.  If you want a piece of cake eat it- but not everyday, save it for you "free" day.  Just my suggestion!!

Good Luck Girlie!!


----------



## jstar (May 10, 2004)

Perhaps you are right Nike! I was in fact thinking of doing that since it seems to be Sundays that I feel this way the most. I am scared to though, I don't seem to know how to cheat without turning into a binge.


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I ate so much crap yesterday, I felt like crap today. I am really getting sick of posting how I f- up every week. I dunno what to do with myself I wish someone could just lock me in an apartment somewhere for like 2 months and only let me eat what is on my diet and force me to do my workouts. UGH!!!!


Its called an eating disorder hon, I can relate to all you are saying. Try to connect emotionally first....

*Hugs* to you. 

Oh ya, Id love to move to florida!


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

Free days turn into binge days for me. JMHO


----------



## jstar (May 11, 2004)

I am so screwed up!

Yeah it is an ED and it is ruining my life.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Maybe you should go buy that Overcoming Binge Eating book, I just started it, so far so good.  It has a self help section too w/ steps how to overcome it.

My therapist also insists you have to take the steps slow and make sure you are 100% on them before moving on to make permanent changes.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

I think we are all screwed up in one way or another.  Just depends on how we deal with it.

Hang in there chickie!


----------



## jstar (May 11, 2004)

*May 11th...a new day*

thanks everyone

Today I am back on track and intend to stay that way.

I realized I have about 6 weeks until my Florida trip and I don't intend to have rolls and celluite showing everywhere when I go to the beach! I just need to get over the "I don't wanna workout" feeling and just do it. I must say I was a little inspired by the show on VH1 "Flab to Fab." Anyone see it? They take 3 women and diet them and train their butts off for 3 months. I wish I could enlist in that program, but then again I don't need it. I can kick my own butt!

Today - 
Food:
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein

red pepper
turkey
2 ff cheese
2 mini ww pitas

60 min on the elliptical tonight 
glad I convinced myself to do it.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Working out is like a weird addiction.  If you've been doing it, you want to continue doing it.  If you stop for a while, it's harder to get yourself to go, but you still feel withdrawal for not going! 

It's like a bad relationship


----------



## hikerchick (May 11, 2004)

Hey jstar,

I agree with JLB, we are all screwed up in one way or another.    All I can do is laugh about it. 

Hang in there though. Don't let the setbacks get the best of you. You need to sit down and decide what is important in your life, for fitness and otherwise. You have a lot going on and a lot to think about. 

With food, for me, it's all about Just Say No. I can't do it any other way and it's taken me years to finally figure that out. Eating like crap makes me feel like crap (mentally AND physically) and it is just not worth it to me. I want to feel great all the time! You just need to figure out what works for you. Im here for ya girl.


----------



## jstar (May 12, 2004)

Thanks Hiker so you don't cheat at all?  (or try not to?) I hate how my mood is so tied to how I am eating. I hate how I feel bad about myself if I eat one stupid thing that I wasn't supposed to and then automatically have an urge to eat everything in sight and start afresh the next day. This thought pattern has got to go, it is way screwed up!

I am starting to feel better again but I know better than to create some big plan I have no intentions of sticking to. I am taking it day by day.


----------



## jstar (May 12, 2004)

May 12th

Meals 

M1
2 ff cheese
half pizza shell
300 cals

M2
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein
270 cals

M3
6 oz turkey
6 oz fresh strawberries
199 cals

M4
ff cheese
ww pita
turkey

M5 -same as M4

cardio:
45 min elliptical
15 on the stairmaster

I am always dripping with sweat after the stairs. I know I shouldn't stay on the elliptical all the time, so this was a good change to shock my body a little.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

Why don't you schedule a weekly cheat meal.  This may help give you a short term goal, something to look forward to and something to strive for each week.  Go all week and eat clean and then during that cheat meal, eat what you want.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2004)

Hey Star! You definaltey need to take this day by day. Do what greeky does.. take a nap or do something that will take your mind off the food when it hits Or Go for a walk. 

I'm sorry your having to think about all the boyfriend stuff/and moving to Florida stuff. I'm sure that is hard.

Take care of yourself girl!!!


----------



## jstar (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Why don't you schedule a weekly cheat meal.  This may help give you a short term goal, something to look forward to and something to strive for each week.  Go all week and eat clean and then during that cheat meal, eat what you want.



I am thinking of doing this Jodi I am just afraid I will go overboard and it will turn into a binge. What a really need to do is get out of the mindset that if I eat something "bad" that I might as well turn it into a binge and start over the next day. I will take it day by day for now but my goal is to do what you said and have 1 planned cheat meal every weekend and eat clean the rest of the week.


----------



## jstar (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Star! You definaltey need to take this day by day. Do what greeky does.. take a nap or do something that will take your mind off the food when it hits Or Go for a walk.
> 
> I'm sorry your having to think about all the boyfriend stuff/and moving to Florida stuff. I'm sure that is hard.
> ...



Thanks Stacey 

Yeah, it is hard not knowing what I want and where I want to live. It might take me a while to figure that one out.

Taking it day to day is the plan. I try to focus on my trip, upcoming competitions, etc. that I want to be in shape for. I agree, I need to keep busy to avoid bingeing.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I am thinking of doing this Jodi I am just afraid I will go overboard and it will turn into a binge. What a really need to do is get out of the mindset that if I eat something "bad" that I might as well turn it into a binge and start over the next day. I will take it day by day for now but my goal is to do what you said and have 1 planned cheat meal every weekend and eat clean the rest of the week.


That's why you should schedule your cheat as the last meal of the day.  Go out to dinner.  Then you don't have time to binge.  Be good all day then splurge at dinner.


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I hate how my mood is so tied to how I am eating. I hate how I feel bad about myself if I eat one stupid thing that I wasn't supposed to and then automatically have an urge to eat everything in sight and start afresh the next day. This thought pattern has got to go, it is way screwed up!
> 
> I am starting to feel better again but I know better than to create some big plan I have no intentions of sticking to. I am taking it day by day.


Hon, I feel / think just like ya. Its about changing the way you think. Have you got that book yet?? 

**Hugs** to ya...


----------

